# Maxey cages, lidded or unlidded ???



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all

I know im a way off needing any yet but I always plan ahead. I have looked and there are the lidded and the unlidded.
I want peoples opinions on which is prefered and why? Or do people have a mix, do judges find one cage easier over the other or anything like that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I bought 2 of each style to start me off. A few breeders had said to me that the lidded ones are warmer for the mice in the winter. I have noticed there is usually a mix at shows.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> I bought 2 of each style to start me off. A few breeders had said to me that the lidded ones are warmer for the mice in the winter. I have noticed there is usually a mix at shows.


Thanks  that makes sense, I think I will order both types as well.


----------

